
The Bogdan and the Bugati: How I Found an Excuse to Benchmark EBS/Instance Store - rtisdale
https://breakbeat.tech/the-bogdan-the-bugatti-scalable-vs-performant/
======
rtisdale
Hey everyone! I wrote this up and felt it might be of interest to both the
technical peeps here (Scroll down midway for some EBS & Instance Store
benchmarks) as well as the less technical peeps (Stuff near the top for you
folks).

Would love to hear any thoughts about the article, my benchmarking
methodology, or anything else really!

Happy to answer any questions you might have as well :)

